# Frosteez



## GarethB (1/9/21)

The local Nostalgia Frosteez is hands down the best cereal vape I've ever had. That creamy milk mouth blast with that slight burnt sugar note. Ever since I've tried it, the other ELR cereal vapes just don't cut if for me anymore. Unfortunately it's expensive for me.

I know it's taboo to request 'clones' for local juices. I'm not really asking for a clone but just something similar. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/9/21)

You could try this one which is highly rated on ELR.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/9/21)

You can find a Youtube video about it here :


----------



## GarethB (1/9/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You could try this one which is highly rated on ELR.
> 
> View attachment 238230


Appreciate the reply. I have tried this recipe and the other top rated cereal recipes on ELR but nothing is similar to Frosteez


----------



## Paul33 (1/9/21)

GarethB said:


> Appreciate the reply. I have tried this recipe and the other top rated cereal recipes on ELR but nothing is similar to Frosteez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/9/21)

Have you tried that one @GarethB? 

not frosteez but still very good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (1/9/21)

I don't have the link anymore, but there used to be one named just Frosted Flakes. Can remember by whom... I'll see if I can find it on my pc. I copied the recipe somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (1/9/21)

This one was quite close for me

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3338921/Frosted Flakes by Shroomy


----------



## Viper_SA (1/9/21)

Not sure if this differs much from the link above as I don't mix myself at the moment, but I used to mix this quite a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivera (17/2/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You could try this one which is highly rated on ELR.
> 
> View attachment 238230



Still enjoying this one Puff? It looks awesome, keen to try it!


----------

